# Shark fishing?



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

I've been trying to catch a shark for about 2 months now off the beach, i have a Penn Senator 10/0 spooled with 100 lb. test on a 100 lb. class rod, 10 feet of 600 lb. cable leader with a 640 lb. swivel, and two 12/0 j hooks on it. I am using whole mullet for bait, they are any where from 14'' to 18'' long. I paddle my bait out past the sandbar and drop it. I am fishing in perdido. Am i doing something wrong, bad location, or is it just the wrong time of year?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Still not prime shark fishing, but they are out there in pretty good numbers right now. The cable leader might be a little overkill, might wanna roll that back to something in the 300-500 range and plastic coated if possible. Catch some large ladyfish and rig up some big chunks on a single hook(circle or j)...that NEVER fails to produce. Try running out your baits just before dark and/or around dusk. Be careful and good luck


----------



## yakfisher (Mar 10, 2011)

am i the only one crazy or stupid enough to go after them in my yak??? havent gone out at night yet that really doesn't sound that smart in a kayak with a chum bag tied to ya ........


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks i'll try the ladyfish for sure, are they running yet? and i bought some 20/0 circle hooks for a single hook rig, should i make it the same length as the other or longer? and why plastic coated cable, where can i find it... As for yak shark fishing, all i have is a pelican apex 100 and im already over the weight limit, so im not ready for that quite yet...


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

If you do not mind the expense of the LARGER circle hooks, there are some tricks. 

My gripe with circles is you have to buy real big ones so that when rigged, the point will be available to hook up. Often the point will be obscured by the bait meat.

If you go to circles, you can use them on whole fish 2 hook rigs. 

If you can invest in some LARGE fluro, believe it or not, it can be very productive on sharks WITH CIRCLE HOOKS. you will get chafing as it slides the rig out to the corner of the mouth. 

I make a fluro rig a few feet longer than I prefer so I can trim it back after each shark catch.

In the keys, I was introduced to live baiting for sharks using pinfish. My dad and his guide buddy were using coffee colored single strand on 15-20 pound gear. I was smokin; them on both bites as well as hook ups using 25-40 pound fluro.When the bite was real hot, I would get greedy and have caught 3 sharks without trimming off the chafe before it would finally fail.

If you use J hooks, fluro will be bit thru nearly every time.

Brent


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I used to have a small Pelican Kayak and at 6'2" and 220lbs, I pretty much had to pour myself in and out of that thing. However, when I would yak my shark baits out at night, I learned a few tricks making things a little more stable. I certainly didn't want to fall out with a big bloody bait and line tangled around me.
When you get seated in the kayak, then place the bait & leader between your feet so you can make the drop easy. When paddleing out, I hold the mono line in my teeth way above the leader with a buddy on shore holding the rod. Reduces the chance of lines getting tangled when ready to drop. Yaking your baits out at night is a little scarey at first, but if you put safety first, once you do it a few times it adds to the excitement of shark fishing. That is what makes our style of fishing so exciting! Try it on the sound-side at night a few times if you wanna get used to yaking baits out after dark. There are lots of sharks in the bay/sound.
Would be happy to join you one night if you want some company. My wife really digs sharkin at night and I now can't get her to stay home! ;o)


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

We've been catching them off johnson and pickens since the first of the month.

6' leader(I prefer coated), 9/0 hook, 4oz weight, swivel. Cut mullet for bait and bluefish after we catch one.

9',10', and 12' rods. 7500, 757, and 9500 reels.

Cast from shore after dusk. Cast from waist deep before dusk.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

give me a call name is nate, ill tell you everything you need to know about shark fishing from the beach. and its primetime right now for monster bulls. caught a bunch of sharks the past few weeks on pensacola beach, biggest being a 8.5 foot bull with a 4.5 foot girth! give me a call 3048208341


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

use 20/0 hooks. if you go smaller your going to lose the hook up a couple of times. also use bigger baits. i normally run a half of a cownose ray. or half of a jack. size doesnt matter too much. but definetly the hooks. the sharks are there


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. all the info is much appreciated. Unfortunatly i will have to get my truck fixed before trying for sharks again... But i have switched my leader, now using a 12ft leader, couldn't find plastic coated, with a 20/0 circle hook. Tried it the other day using a whole ladyfish as bait... no luck, the bait just soaked for about 5 hours. Was in Perdido again, maybe when i get my truck fixed i should try pensacola beach??


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Hooked into one so big outside of pickens he almost spooled my Penn 750 and then snapped the line two months ago. Then actually brought about a 5 or 6ft spinner to the boat after a 40 min fight last weekend. They are out there. To be honest I use less then 200 lb steel leader that I make myself using the same rig you do, two hooks spread about 10 to 12" apart with 30-40 lb big game mono (just let him run and tire him out) don't try to muscle him, and Bonita for bait. Good luck, I think you just need to try another area.


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

My rig is a Penn 6/0 spooled with 80lb braid. I attach that to a long 400lb mono leader to grab by hand when they get close to shore. The actual leader portion is 250lb nylon coated seven strand wire and a 20/0 circle.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fresh bait. I rarely get bites if I bring frozen or a couple day old bait so I don't do it anymore. Leave a couple hours early and catch some bluefish or ladyfish and cut them in half, almost guarenteed hook ups every time with that. Also, I would look into getting an additional rod. You can catch a ton of sharks under 250 lbs with a 6/0 or even 4/0 just past the sandbar. Then take your other bait way out for the big boys.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

stingrays for bait!!!! youre good with your setup...try fishing pensacola beach near the pass....langdon beach at ft pickens produces for me a lot


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys, if OP doesn't mind, I want to piggy back onto this thread with some shark fishing questions..

First - if I'm fishing from shore, how vital is a rod in the 10ft range? I can get my hands on a decent 8ft, medium action rod that should work, but I can't lay hands on a 10 footer in my price range..

Second - bait for me is sometimes a problem. I can cast net for mullet, but one thing that is incredibly bountiful and easily available to me are saltwater catfish. I've read in a few places that they are okay, but does anyone have practical experience? If so, I'll be able to load up my freezer with some bait..

Thanks guys, and thanks OP for letting me piggyback.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

going out to pcola beach agian this week. hit me up if you want to go


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I used a Penn 850SS and a 10 ft surf rod with 50 lb Powerpro to catch the sharks in this thread. I was using a 3 ft 135 lb wire leader with 7/0 Gamakatsu circle hook and fresh cut ladyfish. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f31/destin-trip-review-pics-88987/


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

Ringo Redux said:


> Hey guys, if OP doesn't mind, I want to piggy back onto this thread with some shark fishing questions..
> 
> First - if I'm fishing from shore, how vital is a rod in the 10ft range? I can get my hands on a decent 8ft, medium action rod that should work, but I can't lay hands on a 10 footer in my price range..
> 
> ...


As for the rod, it depends on what kind of reel you are using. If you are going to be casting the bait then it's pretty important to have a large rod that will allow you to get proper distance. But if you are going to be fishing with a proper shark reel and kayaking the bait out, then you actually want a shorter rod in around six or seven feet max. For bait I stay away from catfish. I go with skipjack, mullet, bonita, and stingray. Whatever's available. And I actually have better luck with fresh bait rather than frozen. But frozen will still get the job done.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

I really enjoy reading you guys shark fishing reports. I would like to hook up with some of you guys one night and spectate if some of y'all wouldnt mind.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

For "fresh" bait... DON'T FORGET THE CLEANING STATIONS!!!

Me and dad would raid the cleaning stations for whole carcasses "minus fillets". 

The one factor we found to make a HUGE difference was beer contamination. If a trash can smelled heavy of beer odor, we would just skip it. Beer soaked baits seemed ruined compared to a "clean" bait.

Brent


----------

